# What are the top 3 most common mistakes?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

When I first started Uber my mistake was forgetting to start the ride, still looking at my original gps screen. And airports were tricky and I'm still learning airports in a way. I need to know what to look out for.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Make sure to look out for other cars. Wouldn't want to hit them.

And make sure to look for the numbers on the sides of houses. Those tend to be important.

Also I suppose for a third thing, look out for number 1.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Making these gigs out to be harder than they are.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Thinking hours/blocks are going to magically fall into your lap from the Amazon fairy.

That support is there to help you.

That the warehouse workers are there to help you.

The whole company runs like an Ayn Rand book. Keep that in mind and you'll do fine.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

depend on amazon map sorting the packages.
depend on amazon map sorting the packages.
depend on amazon map sorting the packages.


----------

